# In Array Pulk von gleichen Zahlen finden.



## Opi3 (2. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
in letzter zeit bin ich mit meinem Spiel nicht vorangekommen,
da diverse Arbeiten und Referate meine Konzentration gefordert haben.
Und jetzt mach ich weiter und stehe sofort vor einem Problem.
Wie kann ich einen Geeigneten Platz für das 'Hauptquartier' finden?
Ich habe leider nicht mal den Ansatz, für einen Ansatz. ???:L
Wenn mir jemand so einen geben könnte, wäre ich schon glücklich.

Das Hauptquartier sollte möglichst auf einem Großen Kontinent liegen und dann auch noch möglichst im Eck.

Die verschiedenen Tiles werden intern in einem int Array gespeichert.

(Vereinfacht, es gibt natürlich noch die Klasse LogicTile)

Ihr könnt euch ja mal eine Landschaft angucken.
Manchmal entsteht nur ein großer Kontinent,
dann müsstet ihr neu starten, da das Problem da irgendwie nicht herüberkomme.

Vielen dank für Ansätze.


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Dez 2011)

Was ist denn ein geeigneter Platz für 'Hauptquartier'?


----------



## Opi3 (2. Dez 2011)

Nun, tut mir Leid, wenn ich Fragen offen gelassen habe.
Ich hänge mal eine Grafik an.

Für mich würden z.b. an allen Roten Kreisen ein 'Hauptquartier' in frage kommen.

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich deine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet habe.



> Das Hauptquartier sollte möglichst auf einem Großen Kontinent liegen und dann auch noch möglichst im Eck.


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2011)

Schreibe dir eine Funktion die dir alle möglichen Standorte liefert, z.b. sowas:

```
public List<Point> getPossibleHQPositions() {
    // Hier z.b. jeden Punkt auf der Karte durchgehen
    // und prüfen ob alles im Umkreis von x Feldern grün ist.
}
```

Dann schreibst du dir eine Methode die all diese Positionen bewertet und dir die beste Position zurückgibst.

```
public Point getBestPosition(List<Point> possiblePoints) {
    // Hier z.b. jeden Punkt der Liste durchgehen und
    // je weiter der Punkt am Kartenrand liegt desto höher ist seine Bewertung
}
```


----------



## Opi3 (2. Dez 2011)

Wenn man jeden Punkt nehem würde, wären das viel zu viele,
man braucht garnicht so viele.
Aber jeder 20 würde gehen.
Vielen Dank.

Opi3


----------

